# Rough Budget for reasonable living



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I, like most of you am looking to relocate to Canada. I will be relocating with my wife and two young children. I am after a feel for a budget so I know what to expect from a salary. I have seen a few posts on here asking similar questions but none of them appear to have answered the question. I am after rough costs for a family of 4, 2 cars, renting a 3 bed house in a decent area, etc. Those of you already lining in Canada will not have a problem with any of this.

We will be moving to the Niagara area in Oct/Nov this year. I know the tax regieme in Canada is about 30-35%. I would like some advice regarding monthly costs of the items below:

House
Heating
Cooling
Electric
Water
Property Tax
Phone 
Internet
Cable TV
Mobile Phone
Car Lease
Car Buy
Car Insurance
Groceries
Childcare

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dannyx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I, like most of you am looking to relocate to Canada. I will be relocating with my wife and two young children. I am after a feel for a budget so I know what to expect from a salary. I have seen a few posts on here asking similar questions but none of them appear to have answered the question. I am after rough costs for a family of 4, 2 cars, renting a 3 bed house in a decent area, etc. Those of you already lining in Canada will not have a problem with any of this.
> 
> ...


You may get other replies that say my figures are garbage. It's a long time since I had to feed, house and clothe a family. I reckon your minimum income should be at least $70k per annum. You could receive tax relief towards the childcare costs. I think your income taxes would be no more than 30%.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You may get other replies that say my figures are garbage. It's a long time since I had to feed, house and clothe a family. I reckon your minimum income should be at least $70k per annum. You could receive tax relief towards the childcare costs. I think your income taxes would be no more than 30%.


Thanks Auld Yin,

Most of the figures you mentioned were roughly in line with what I had assumed. I was pleased to see the figure for cars was lower. What sort of car did you have in mind for these costs?

I assume you mean $70k after tax? That is $100k gross, is that a reasonable salary?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Budget*



dannyx said:


> Thanks Auld Yin,
> 
> Most of the figures you mentioned were roughly in line with what I had assumed. I was pleased to see the figure for cars was lower. What sort of car did you have in mind for these costs?
> 
> ...


$100K gross is a very good salary but I think he meant $70K gross which is still ok but I'm not sure with a family - pretty tight - you definitely won't be going home that often. The salary is dependent on industry and your level withing that industry. there are quite a few resources online for this sort of information as well.

SB


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

SczzyBoy said:


> $100K gross is a very good salary but I think he meant $70K gross which is still ok but I'm not sure with a family - pretty tight - you definitely won't be going home that often. The salary is dependent on industry and your level withing that industry. there are quite a few resources online for this sort of information as well.
> 
> SB


Thanks SB. The budget above totals just under $7k a month, which is about $84k a year after tax, which is even higher, $120kgross. 

How do people manage to bring up a family and live a reasonable life if it costs so much to live in Canada?


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

dannyx said:


> Thanks SB. The budget above totals just under $7k a month, which is about $84k a year after tax, which is even higher, $120kgross.
> 
> How do people manage to bring up a family and live a reasonable life if it costs so much to live in Canada?


Well, you have to compare that against what your incomings and outgoings are now. If you are coming from the UK then They will be the same here - probably less but not more. Some countries are very much cheaper to live in than others.

Also, you would be moving to one of the more expensive areas to live in Canada. I am in Calgary which is cheaper for housing than the east and west coasts. I have a 1.5 bed (second bedroom isn't really a bedroom so I use it as a study) apartment in half a house. It's got a garden back and front which I would never have in the UK and it's commutable to downtown without driving. I pay $1275pcm with all house bills included. I pay Internet/Cable/Phone but the rest is paid. I was exceptionally social when I first came here and still had money left over yet I was earning 20% less than the UK where I had no money left over.

I find the cost of living much better than the UK and Ireland. I also like the fact that I will be able to buy my first ever property here without having to eat beans on toast forever as against the exorbitant prices in the UK (London-based).

I do know that it is possible to have a family of 4 here with at least 1 car and a salary less than 100Kpa as one of my ex-colleagues is doing. His wife can't work due to permit restrictions.

Finally - quality of life is something that's hard to quantify. the schooling, health care, people are as good as anywhere in the world. Yes - the locals gripe but the mJority hVe not seen other systems in action so comparison is difficult for them. For me it's been an extraordinary life-changing experience to come here and make it my home. One that I do not regret and I am hopeful of getting my residency early next year and then, eventually, take Canadian citizenship.

Hope this insight is useful.

SB


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

SczzyBoy said:


> Well, you have to compare that against what your incomings and outgoings are now. If you are coming from the UK then They will be the same here - probably less but not more. Some countries are very much cheaper to live in than others.
> 
> Also, you would be moving to one of the more expensive areas to live in Canada. I am in Calgary which is cheaper for housing than the east and west coasts. I have a 1.5 bed (second bedroom isn't really a bedroom so I use it as a study) apartment in half a house. It's got a garden back and front which I would never have in the UK and it's commutable to downtown without driving. I pay $1275pcm with all house bills included. I pay Internet/Cable/Phone but the rest is paid. I was exceptionally social when I first came here and still had money left over yet I was earning 20% less than the UK where I had no money left over.
> 
> ...


SB, Thanks again, yes this is useful.

I have a similar problem to your friend I think. When we move over there it will be with my job and the type of visa my wife will have will allow her to work but not in healthcare or education. She is a nurse so that isn't helpful. 

I don't suppose you know how easy it would be to change her visa from one type to another which would allow her to work as a nurse after we arrive do you?


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

For most families, to have two newer model cars and daycare means that the wife works. If you remove cost of 1 car and daycare, the budget is $3,000 per month, which is quite affordable on one salary of $70,000 gross.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

dannyx said:


> SB, Thanks again, yes this is useful.
> 
> I have a similar problem to your friend I think. When we move over there it will be with my job and the type of visa my wife will have will allow her to work but not in healthcare or education. She is a nurse so that isn't helpful.
> 
> I don't suppose you know how easy it would be to change her visa from one type to another which would allow her to work as a nurse after we arrive do you?


What type of VISA will she have? You will have a sponsored work permit but I don't know what she will have since she is a dependent of yours. Is there a special name for the type of Visa?

SB


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SczzyBoy said:


> What type of VISA will she have? You will have a sponsored work permit but I don't know what she will have since she is a dependent of yours. Is there a special name for the type of Visa?
> 
> SB


She should apply for a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit).


----------

